
Ask HN: Are there any quants successfully using RNNs for time series? - curiousgal
I&#x27;m working on a small research project about beta estimation&#x2F;prediction. I have the presumption that some of the published results about neural networks&#x27; use in financial time series prediction is a bit overhyped. I was wondering if someone is using them successfully in practice and if so are there any useful tips?<p>Thanks!
======
Bostonian
I have not tried RNN and use ARMA models. Regarding beta estimation, I
recommend the recent paper "Simpler Better Market Betas" by Ivo Welch
[https://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=3371240](https://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=3371240)
.

------
smabie
I’m not aware of production RNN use at quant firms. But then if anyone has
gotten them to actually work, then it is probably something the firm keeps
secret. I for one wouldn’t be surprised if RenTec is using them.

